# Silly kittens....



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

here are two 9 wk old bengals and a 5 month old Chihuahua..









headless kitten...!!









Cat trap??









Wazzaaaaap?







:biggrin5:


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aww gorgeous pictures, love the 1st pic  xx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL! Bless them  xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Love your pics Sue xx They are beautiful x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG they are just so gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

lol...so cute. Lovely pics


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

great picciesx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really good pics lovely,


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

I love the last picture, so spaced out, catnip did the trick then eh? rofl

Gorgeous kitties, I love Bengals I really do.


----------



## maisy (Oct 20, 2008)

Brill piccies....lovely kitties


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

they are stunning!!!


----------

